# Fishing guide boats



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Looking for guides that run these specific boats. If you can provide me with contacts. Wanna do some fishing out of these models before I decide on new boat. 

1. El pescador 24 cat
2. Majek illusion 25
3. Shallow sport classic 24
4. Jh performance outlaw 23


----------



## Critter Catcher (Mar 25, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Captain Caleb Mcummber runs a J & h out law fishâ€™s east Mattie great boat .


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Capt. Nathan Beabout
Seadrift, TX
2017 25 Majek Illusion 250 SHO w/TRP 25p props


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

You 100% need to ride on a el pescador cat. It runs stupid shallow and is going to be smoother and shallower and dryer than all of the above. If I was going to get a skinny water boat it would be the 24 cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyW (Jul 26, 2016)

Try a Haynie Cat, stupid shallow and handles chop and is super dry


----------

